# [USCC] insurance RAnT



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

so let me start by saying some bias and slanted statements about USCC. I have been on a plan for over a year now,great service and customer support!
recently or should i say that 100 days ago i broke my first ever smart phone... and thats only because it was my first smart phone.
it still worked hardware wise, but the corning gorilla glass was toast! i added insurance, and got the phone replaced (yay me) heh
so, i get this refurbished mesmerize, and 100 days into it the hard keys no longer work. i did the usual, factory reset, hours on the phone with USCC...turns out i have to contact the insurance company who replaced the device. so this is basically what they told me " oh...sorry looks like you are just over the warranty, and only by a little bit! bummer, no slack, no resolve. they offered to replace the device  but it would cost me another 100.00 bucks








i replied with i can not just keep tossing money out to you (which is the truth) i dont know why, i just can not thats why.
meh, the aokp roms have a build in nav bar  however the next day my device goes in and out of 3G to 1X. then...no data whats so ever! calling the USCC tech guy (whom by the way was the most friendliest rep/ tech i have ever had the privileged to speak with...
long story short, he gave me 25.00 credit towards my account for lack of data 
i mentioned that a company as reputable as USCC is i am disheartened with their outsourcing to this insurance company. ect ect ( sorry you are just outside the warranty) ringing through my head!
next step: day two, i decided i would pay a visit to the local retail shop in my area. that went well  i notice how different these people are when you talk to them face to face! i mean to get really super pissed off customer to stfu can be tricky. the loaner phone can as an option, and at this point i wouldnt have cared if i received a damn flip phone seriously. the rep takes my mez outback of the shop and comes back asking me "what do you do for a living if you dont mind me asking" i simply reply i am a pro painter ( i really am too) no lie 
he says the reason i ask is because the phone has corrosion inside, on the circuit board, hmmm i have an otter box case #1 and i have never exposed this device to moisture of any kind... he also showed me the liquid indicator inside where the battery is cradled, it was red, that im guessing indicates liquid exposure. i am pretty damn sure the phone came to me that way, i mean how the hell do i know if some person dropped it in the toilet? answer? i dont.

so thats my rant! im not sure where i am going with this. im not sure if i need mental health counseling or not...its too early to tell heh..

one thing is for sure the sgsIII is almost pre ordered, all except for the fact that another call had to be made to tech support........again! because the website is in need of some sort of code change, i could not even pre order. i effing hope i do not go postal, and i mean that in a good way...mail takes forever these days.

peace out~


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

So the lesson learned here is to check any replacement when it arrives.
How do we know the tech didn't "do" something out back?

Seems to me there is no way to prove what happened or when. I never let them take my phone out of my sight.
Selling phones is their business. I can't help but think they are only "making" another sale!

Hope your new sgs 3 is great! I'm looking at one also. Best wishes!


----------



## puk3n (Jun 12, 2011)

Onebryteday said:


> So the lesson learned here is to check any replacement when it arrives.
> How do we know the tech didn't "do" something out back?
> 
> Seems to me there is no way to prove what happened or when. I never let them take my phone out of my sight.
> ...


looks like we will follow up on some SGS III threads together in the near future then 

good policy on never letting your phone out of your site, i shall make this a point to do in the future if that sort of thing ever presents itself.

looks like the sgs III is out for those who have pre ordered, should be friday the 13th when they are available for the rest of us...either way im glad i passed up the g nex for this.

root, reboot, and enjoy


----------



## Onebryteday (Jun 13, 2011)

puk3n said:


> looks like we will follow up on some SGS III threads together in the near future then
> 
> good policy on never letting your phone out of your site, i shall make this a point to do in the future if that sort of thing ever presents itself.
> 
> ...


Galaxy Nexus is a great device. I am looking forward to getting the sgs 3. I just hope they don't "Verizon" the bootloader!


----------

